

Show HN: A site that automatically aggegrates all great GIFs - MaxGfeller
http://gifster.io

======
MaxGfeller
For those wondering: This site was built with the help of
[https://github.com/maxgfeller/giffer](https://github.com/maxgfeller/giffer)
and some adapters and plugins
([https://github.com/MaxGfeller/giffer/wiki/Modules](https://github.com/MaxGfeller/giffer/wiki/Modules))

